# Cpt 60271



## Herr14 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hello,
I am uncertain whether CPT 60271 is for a total thyroidectomy, partial, or total unilateral??  It does not allow a mod.50 or LT/RT. However, a 59 modifier is allowed if billed with 60220-of course with proper documenation. That does not make sense to me. Any thoughts?


----------



## elenax (Jul 15, 2008)

Not my area of expertise but the Coding Expert version indicates that the *60271* is for *subtotal or partail thyroidetomy.*

hope this helps


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Jul 15, 2008)

Cpt 60271 Is For A Complete Thyroidectomy, Including The Substernal Thyroid Gland. Cervical Approach.

If You Redacte The Op Note. I Would Be Glad To Help.


----------



## bovillan (Oct 30, 2014)

CPT states/clarifies "For thyroidectomy, subtotal or partial, use 60271"


----------



## Amy Pritchett (Oct 30, 2014)

Depending on the approach ( and without an operative note, I can give no certain advise) but, you could either use 60240 or 60271 depending on if cervical approach.


----------



## Nigist (Oct 31, 2014)

On CPT Book page 335, when you looks up under on code 60240,there is a note says (for thyroidectomy ,subtotal or partial, use 60271). hope you know it is not for total.


----------



## elsaee87 (Jan 8, 2019)

The 2021 CPT Manual and 3M HDM (August 2020) now reference a CPT Assistant note that states 60271 is ONLY for TOTAL, not just a Thyroid Lobectomy.


----------

